# Ayuda para filtrar Vifa XT25



## popodj (Sep 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Felicitaros antes de nada, por esta comunidad que realmente aporta mucha luz sobre un tema tan apasionante como es el mundo del sonido. 
He leído muy atentamente numerosos articulos sobre audio en esta pagina, es muy interesante. La cuestión es que tengo que cambiar los Tweeter en mi coche, he elegido para ello un modelo de Vifa que es el XT25SC90-04, del cual tengo muy buenas referencias, el caso es que quiero filtrar las frecuencias con el fin de evitar daños al equipo y mejorar el sonido, para no complicar mucho el tema tenia pensado montarle un capacitador, haciendo un filtro de clase 1. Las características del tweeter son:


Specifications
Brand	Vifa
Model	XT25SC90
Nominal Impedance(ohms)	4
Power Handling RMS(Watts)	50
Power handling Peak(Watts)	100
Usable Frequency Range(Hz)	1.500-40.000
Sensitivity(dB)	91.7
Sheilded Magnet	Yes
Voice Coil Diameter	1
Coil Construction	
Coil Former	Aluminum
Magnet Composition	Neodymium
Rear Chamber 	Yes
Faceplate Materials 	Plastic
Cone/Dome Composition	Damped fabric
Surround Composition	Damped fabric
Net Weight	0.4


Por lo que había pensado filtrarle a partir de 2.000 Hz, según mis calculos, el condensador debería ser de 20uF aprox, pero necesito saber también que voltaje debe aguantar más o menos, según la potencia RMS que recibirán (50 Watts aprox), el voltaje que puede experimentar esta potencia es de 15 v (según la formula de Potencia = Voltaje ^2 / Intensidad)

Me gustaría saber si mis cálculos son correctos y si os parece que el filtrado y las magnitudes son las adecuadas....

Agradezco cualquier comentario o sugerencia al respecto, sobre todo sobre que condensador comprar (tipo, marca, etc...) 

Por cierto, soy de Madrid.

Un saludo,

David


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 18, 2012)

El capacitor de poliester de menos voltaje que viene es de 100v asi que quedate tranquilo que no se va a quemar  de todas formas, cortar ese tweeter en 1er orden y a 2000hz es muyyyy mala idea ya que te va a distorsionar mal, por lo menos 3khz en 1er orden o 2.5Khz en segundo orden (que solo tenes que hacer una bobina).

Saludos


----------



## popodj (Sep 18, 2012)

Gracias, por tu rápida respuesta, después de escribir seguí leyendo y según parece los de poliéster son de los pocos capacitadores que no recomiendan para el Audio, según parece para filtrar tweeters los mejores son los de Polipropileno, alguien puede confirmarme?... Sobre el corte de frecuencias, por que hay diferentes márgenes según el filtro usado? Un filtro de segundo orden no se crean errores de fase? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 18, 2012)

popodj dijo:


> Gracias, por tu rápida respuesta, después de escribir seguí leyendo y según parece los de poliéster son de los pocos capacitadores que no recomiendan para el Audio, según parece para filtrar tweeters los mejores son los de Polipropileno, alguien puede confirmarme?... Sobre el corte de frecuencias, por que hay diferentes márgenes según el filtro usado? Un filtro de segundo orden no se crean errores de fase?
> 
> Muchas gracias!


te comento que sí, los de polipropileno son los mas aconsejados para construir dichos filtros, pero los de poliester tambien son aconsejables para hacer los filtros, deberías hacer la prueba y buscar las diferencias entre un tipo de material y el otro.

por el lado del orden del filtro, hay diferentes margenes dependiendo del orden por el hecho de que necesitas tener garantizado cierta atenuacion en la banda de rechazo del filtro, con lo cual, cuanto mas suave es la pendiente del filtro, mas lejos de la banda de rechazo debés situar el punto de corte.

por ultimo, en todos los filtros se producen giros de fase, el giro de fase dado depende del orden del filtro, por ejemplo, en un filtro de 1er orden el giro de fase a la frecuencia de corte es de 90º, en uno de 3er orden, el giro de fase a la frecuencia de corte es de 180º.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> te comento que sí, los de polipropileno son los mas aconsejados para construir dichos filtros, pero los de poliester tambien son aconsejables para hacer los filtros, *deberías hacer la prueba y buscar las diferencias entre un tipo de material y el otro.*


----------



## maton00 (Sep 18, 2012)

¿por ahi se filtro un poco de la logica tradicionalista de maravillas audio?
¿o se refiere a otra cosa?


----------



## popodj (Sep 19, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas, he encontrado condensadores de polipropileno a 6€ en la casa del altavoz, en barquillo, lo mas cercano a mi necesidad que tienen es de 12 y 16 uF a 400V. Por lo que me surge la duda de cual elegir....

Recapitulando y para saber cual escoger, por si me podéis ayudar, los datos son:

Filtro de 1er orden paso alto, para un tweeter vifa Xt25 de 50RMS y con fz de 1500 a 40.000Hz.

Para el 12 uF el corte es a los 3300Hz
Para el 16 uF el corte es a los 2500Hz

Comentaros también, como le dije al dependiente de la tienda, que el equipo de audio de mi coche es un infinity que trae etapa de la misma marca, supuestamente filtrada, no obstante como los vifa seguramente serán mas "altos" que los de serie, voy a colocar este filtro para evitar que suene mal o se puedan quemar...

¿Que me recomendáis?

Muchas gracias.

David


----------



## popodj (Sep 20, 2012)

Gracias a todos,

Esta mañana estuve en la tienda del altavoz y compre los condensadores, finalmente de 12uF, la tienda es una pasada, os la recomiendo, tenían en venta los tweeter que voy a montar y ademas da la casualidad que el dependiente los tenia montados en varios coches, asi que, después de 10 minutos de explicaciones y consejos, me he quedado con los de 12uF...

Ya os contare que tal resulta el invento...

Un saludo,

David


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 20, 2012)

En 1er orden es lo mínimo que podes usar con ese tweeter, ojo ahora con la sensibilidad del mismo ya que si bien no es muy alta, seguro es mas alta que la de los parlantes 

Saludos


----------



## popodj (Sep 20, 2012)

Eso parece, por la atenuación de ese tipo de filtro.... por la sensibilidad no hay problema, porque esta en un canal independiente, la etapa de serie tiene 6 canales, 2 para agudos, 4 para medios-bajos (6x9) y le añadí un subwoofer doble de 10", el infinity Basslink, auto-amplificado.... a ver que tal suena todo junto...

Gracias


----------



## popodj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya esta todo montado y el resultado maravilloso, suenan muy bien, muy naturales y con mucha definición, sin duda una buena elección, os los recomiendo!

Si alguien se anima a montarlos ó tiene alguna duda, que me contacte y le echare una mano encantado.

Un saludo,

David


----------

